# Male view on Sexting



## fixorrun (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi guys. I could use your opinions. I caught my husband sexting for the third time. he has also been answering personal ads from craigs list-again. He says they haven't gone any further than e-mails. IDK--What is he thinking???


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

He wants sex from other people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

yep, what clipclop said


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Seems pretty obvious what he wants. Why do you not want to admit that? 

YOU have choices. 

1. You can stay and ignore it, while your husband continues to look for various sex partners. 

2. You can stay and fight about it, hoping he will change his mind and not want other sex partners.

3. You walk away. Easier said than done, I know. But it is an option. It just might take awhile to get your plans set into place. 

Personally, I can't imagine why you would choose 1 or 2. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If he hasn't cheated yet, he's planning to.

Get tested for STDs.


----------



## fredless (Jun 12, 2011)

I sext one person--my wife. I sext her because I want to have sex with her. Sexting is a form of foreplay, IMO. 

If I were to sext another woman, it would be for the same reason.


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

Some guys get caught up in attention from other females, even if his lady thinks he's all that. There's something in the male brain that needs outside verification, guessin' it's an ego thing.

There's a chance it's this an' not a step away from cheatin'. But I'd say that chance is very small... I'd start keeping a closer eye.


----------



## strongwomanof1984 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have had the same troubles with my husband. He is constantly making secret emails, constantly deleting text messages from his phone, and constantly on craigslist, and dating websites....Nothing physical has happened....yet anyways.....

Does an emotional affair make up for a physical affair? A physical affair that happened over 3 years ago and for emotional affairs to have been going off and on the past year and a half??


----------



## lostinNC (Jul 25, 2011)

Not acceptable at all. Tell his to cut the carp, or you will leave..


----------

